# Moon



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Any opinions on the moon for tonight? Is 70% dark enough for them to come back to the beach yet? Think i'm about to go try it.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Are yu talking about the fish or the zombies

:whistling:


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

sorry thought I was in the flounder gigging forum not the zombie forum


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Your right on the fish and flounder, I havent had much luck fishing as of late.

Not sure what I was thinking or where my head was at.

How did you do? Did you go ?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

TRG hit it, They are moving and this time of year the moon might make them a little spooky, but they are there. Head South


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I only have a 12' jonboat and electric trolling motor so i'm limited where I can go but I've been 7 nights in a row now and only stuck 3 fish. I can't get to the pass but I've been around the south side of bob sikes, shorline park, sanders beach, escambia, blackwater, and perdido bay. Does this mean the fish are gone from the bays already? Most nights I stayed all night long from dark to daylight except for last night I got rained out and only stayed about an hour.
Ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me if I am wasting my time in the bay now. I want to get out there but not if i'm wasting my time. PM me if you don't want the world to know. Please


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Your never wasting time while outdoors. You don't have to bring meat in every time to be enjoying Life. Wasting time is sitting in front of a dang TV set watching dumb ass shows .


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

amarcafina said:


> Your never wasting time while outdoors. You don't have to bring meat in every time to be enjoying Life. Wasting time is sitting in front of a dang TV set watching dumb ass shows .


I agree 100% but if someone with more experience can throw me a bone I would still go i'd just fish for something else. You can't tell me you wouldn't want to know if you were fishing/gigging for something that isn't there.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

TRG,

I have have my "confidence" spots in the bays that I passed up last night night. My theory was they are moving out and in the passes right now so thats where I went, and got skunked. Saw 1 skate, 1 stingray, 1 black drum and a handful of mullet. No flounder. My flounder rig is one step above wading - light-wise I mean. Talked to a couple others that were really rigged well and they were not seeing much either. Made me second guess passing up my favorite spots! I don't know if that means there are some still in the bays, they have all pretty much left, or I just didn't hit it right (most likely). Still I good night to be out on the water.


----------

